# quan una síl·laba acaba amb consonants i l'altra (EN) comença amb una altra



## gvergara

Hola:

En un altre fil, he escrit l'oració següent:

_Passa sempre quan una síl·laba acaba amb consonants i l'altra comença amb una altra consonant?_

Tanmateix, volia escriure una altra oració, però no he pogut decidir si caldria emprar-hi el pronom en.

_Passa sempre quan una síl·laba acaba amb consonants i l'altra *(EN)* comença amb una altra?_​
Em podríeu ajudar, si us plau? Gràcies per endavant. 

Gonzalo


----------



## Olaszinhok

gvergara said:


> _ *(EN)* comença amb una altra?_


A mi em sona molt malament aqueix_ en._ A veure què diran els natius. En italià no es faria servir.


----------



## Dymn

El pronom _en_ es pot fer servir per a substituir un nom dins d'un complement directe, però aquí tenim un complement circumstancial i no és possible. Tot i així com que amb la doble repetició d'_altra_ sona una mica cacofònic i potser confús trobo que ja has fet bé de repetir _consonant._


----------



## Elxenc

gvergara said:


> _Passa sempre quan una síl·laba acaba amb consonants i l'altra *(EN)* comença amb una altra?_


Els valencians, segons he descobert, tenim tendència a abusar del pronom EN. Jo en aquesta frase  li afegiria a la segona oració de la frase: " .../... i _d_'altra en comença amb una altra. O bé afegir-li a la fi " en comença amb una altra, de consonant" Aquesta darrera em pareix més clara i gramatical


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies a tothom pel vostre ajut. Ara tinc un altre dubte. Quan s'omet un substantiu que ja s'ha esmentat abans i que ve després d'un adjectiu que el qualifica, cal fer servir el pronom en?
_
No em sento gaire bé. Ahir em feia mal una cama, i avui *em/me'n* fa mal l'altre.
Tot i que aquell film té moltes parts, només *m'/me n'*he mirat l'última_.


----------



## Elxenc

gvergara said:


> Gràcies a tothom pel vostre ajut. Ara tinc un altre dubte. Quan s'omet un substantiu que ja s'ha esmentat abans i que ve després d'un adjectiu que el qualifica, cal fer servir el pronom en?
> 
> _No em sento gaire bé. Ahir em feia mal una cama, i avui *em/me'n* fa mal l'altre. _*(altra ??)*_
> Tot i que aquell film té moltes parts, només *m'/me n'*he mirat l'última_.


 Les frases per les quals demanes, jo les diria: Ahir en feia mal una cama i avui _*me'n*_ fa mal l'altra (_cama_).  Tot i que aquell film té moltes parts, només _*me n'he*_ mirat l'ultima _(part_).


----------



## Dymn

gvergara said:


> Quan s'omet un substantiu que ja s'ha esmentat abans i que ve després d'un adjectiu que el qualifica, cal fer servir el pronom en?


Jo diria que quan el sintagma nominal és definit, o sigui porta un article determinat, el pronom no té raó de ser:

_Tinc una samarreta verda.  En tinc una de verda._
però
_Tinc la samarreta verda.  Tinc la verda._

Per tant en el primer cas no veig com hi pot anar el pronom _en, _i tampoc no em sona bé:

_Ahir em feia mal una cama, i avui *em *fa mal l'altra._

En el segon sí, però més que res perquè substitueix el complement del nom "_del film_":

_Tot i que aquell film té moltes parts, només *me n'*he mirat l'última_.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Dymn said:


> _Ahir em feia mal una cama, i avui *em *fa mal l'altra._


Sí, crec que és així perquè les cames són només dues, si fossin més, com els dits de la mà, per exemple, sí que s'empraria el pronom _en_. Si no estic equivocat...
_Ahir em feia mal un dit, i avui m'en fa mal un altre._


----------

